# 2010 Madison Classic open Catfish tournament



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday and Sunday June 26th and 27th
6am till 3pm both days
5 fish limit
$200.00 entry fee
1st place $5000.00
Big fish included in entry fee
Currently 70 boats are signed up
Madison, Indiana


Thanks...................Doc


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

One of these days im going to fish that tournament! Ive wanted to for about 3yrs now...


----------

